

Shed Light to the Injustice of Kony (War Criminal in Uganda) on April 2012 - ricrow
http://www.kony2012.com/
JOSEPH KONY IS ONE OF THE WORLD’S WORST WAR CRIMINALS AND I SUPPORT THE INTERNATIONAL EFFORT TO ARREST HIM, DISARM THE LRA AND BRING THE CHILD SOLDIERS HOME.<p>"Start making Kony famous today, but all of these efforts will culminate on one day; April 20th, when we cover the night. This is the day when we will meet at sundown and blanket every street in every city 'til the sun comes up. We will be smart, and we will be thorough. The rest of the world will go to bed Friday night and wake up to hundreds of thousands of posters, demanding justice on every corner."<p>On April 20, Invisible Children is organizing an event where posters with Kony’s name will be put up all over the nation. When everyone knows his name and what he has done, then justice will be demanded.
======
ricrow
"Start making Kony famous today, but all of these efforts will culminate on
one day; April 20th, when we cover the night. This is the day when we will
meet at sundown and blanket every street in every city 'til the sun comes up.
We will be smart, and we will be thorough. The rest of the world will go to
bed Friday night and wake up to hundreds of thousands of posters, demanding
justice on every corner."

On April 20, Invisible Children is organizing an event where posters with
Kony’s name will be put up all over the nation. When everyone knows his name
and what he has done, then justice will be demanded."

